# Got-djent forum?



## Acaciastrain360 (Oct 8, 2018)

Does anyone use that forum? As it looks basic as hell and they don’t talk much sense... is it useful for any guitar information or is it strictly nonsense??
As I do love sevenstring... but just seeing where else I can mooch for brain food and bands


----------

